# Santes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Camargue - "Gypsy town" .



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Done a search but found nothing on above.... please has anyone stayed in this area of the Camargue? I am (always have been) fascinated by the Romany gypsies ..!! Yes, I have all the information (I think!) off the internet but please has anyone any personal experience of this area? I know the pilgrimage by the Romanies is in MAY and we are going in Dec but this does not deter me!! ... anyone ..?!! Want to know if we can wild camp etc and any other information I may not have found on the internet..?!! Many thanks !!! Ana


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I was there a few years and you could stop near the beach next to the police station also if you head approx East there is a camp site. Heading West out of town brings you to a small site opposite to the bakers(I think he owns the site).
I'm sorry to be vague but it may help you to search on a map or contact the local tourist office. In case you don't know it is called SI (Syndicate Initiative)


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi Ana, there´s also a large parking near the center. You can´t miss it. There you can pick up fresh water and dispose your toilette/water. It costs only a few euros.

Franz Peter

We prefer to stay near the beach, but I think, the other parking is good. But during dry periods, it may be a little bit of dust (surface is sand...)


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thank you - ANY info is appreciated!! Not sure what you meant by SI?!!! I can't wait to visit this area .. if anyone know anything at ALL ....? Really looking forward to going there! Even if you think the info you have is not going to be helpful, please post on this..?!! Thanks , Ana xx


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Santes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Camargue - "Gypsy town&quo*



GypsyRose said:


> Done a search but found nothing on above.... please has anyone stayed in this area of the Camargue? I am (always have been) fascinated by the Romany gypsies .


Peejay has visited this area, unforunately he's on his hols just now.. here is one of his piccies

peejay pic

Failing that, come to Basildon .. we got plenty to spare :roll:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Will wait to hear from peejay ....! 
Please note that the "gypsies" I am talking about (the ones I knew in my childhood are FAR removed from the "gypsies and tinkers " of today .. I am talking about true Romany gypsy families here!!!! 
They travel from all over Europe to Santes Maries de le Mer every May ... Ana xx


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I stayed there in May. There is a private Aire as you enter the town costing around 6 euros a night. The lady running it is very officious and maximises revenue by squashing in as many vans as possible. It is located about 200 metres from the town and 300 to 400 metres from the beach. Alternatively you can stay in the car park along the sea front which again costs 6 euros. There is plenty of space. No gipsies seen.

Its a nice place to stay for a few days but take plenty of midge spray for the evenings.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

GypsyRose said:


> Please note that the "gypsies" I am talking about (the ones I knew in my childhood are FAR removed from the "gypsies and tinkers " of today .. I am talking about true Romany gypsy families here!!!!
> They travel from all over Europe to Santes Maries de le Mer every May ... Ana xx


Hi, I said that with just a bit of 'tongue in cheek'.. no offense meant to the real Romanies ..

Jim


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Absolutely no offence taken! Just that I knew many families as a child! They come from all over Europe to Stes Maries and I am just fascinated! Ana xx
Gelathae - may give the officious lady at the private aire a mis lol!!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

In case you don't know it is called SI (Syndicate Initiative)
SI is the name given the tourist information in France.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ana,

sorry for the late reply, been away for a few weeks.

Stes Maries is a great place to stay, don't bother with the aire in the centre of town (route d'arles) make sure you go to the 'plage est' one. There's markets on the seafront every Tues and Friday and another one in the town Weds and Saturdays.

theres a bit more info on this link .....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-6782.html&highlight=maries&sid=bbe6e40da958003c53ab34cf5a529d15

pete.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Ana,

We stayed in Uzes in a gite before we bought our motorhome,and visited St Maries-de la mer for the day,there are lots of horses to see on the way down but did'nt notice gypsies. The town was very busy in June and the streets had lots of markets and I'm sure they were mainly gypsies. I know there is a festival in the year when they all meet there.

On the way back (early evening) through one of the towns the streets were fenced off and it appeared there was some kind of a festival so we decided to stop. Suddenly this bull came charging down the street with about 4 of the gypsies on horseback trying to control it. I was terrified as the fencing looked a bit flimsy against a charging bull!!

They moved in, and with a rope brought it under control to lots of applause. They then went back up the street and repeated this with a different bull. The third time the bull went a different way and a man got hurt,so the ambulance was called, luckily he was not badly hurt. At times children were running into the road around the barriers, it made me realise that health and safety had not reached that area yet................

We loved the area and would love to go back,I agree about the midges though,,Alan got bit to pieces.

Have a lovely time,
Lesley


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Peejay .... thank you so much!! I am so excited about going there and am gathering all the information I can.
Lesley .... :lol: if we avoid the midges (hopefully in Dec we will) then all we have to do is beware of the bulls!!! :lol: Ana xx


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

GypseRose we visited Ste Maries de la Mer in 2003. You might like to check out my website for a little more info on the area. http://www.davidklyne.plus.com/france_2003.htm

David


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for that very interesting account!! I enjoyed reading it!! Ana xx


----------

